# Homemade Bunnie Biscuts



## JimD (Mar 22, 2005)

Remember, these are treats, so give them sparingly.

1 small carrot, pureed (can substitute apple or pear)
1/2 banana, mashed until really creamy
1 tbsp honey
1/4 cup rabbit pellets, ground finely in a coffee grinder
1/4 cup ground oats, ground finely in a coffee grinder

Mix pureed carrot, banana and honey in a medium bowl. Add pellet powderand ground oats. Mix until blended. Knead in your hands for 1-2minutes. Roll out the "dough" in 1/8- to 1/4-inch thick layers betweensheets of plastic wrap. Cut into small cookies (about 3/4 inch across).Place cut shapes onto a parchment paper covered cookie sheet. Bake at325 degrees for about 30 minutes (check to make sure they are notbrowning too much). Turn off the heat and let the cookies sit in thewarm oven for an hour or so.


Enjoy 

*:~)* Jim


----------



## Spiced77 (Mar 22, 2005)

can quick oats be used you think??


----------



## JimD (Mar 22, 2005)

*Spiced77 wrote: *


> can quick oats be used you think??


Probably.

The original recipe actually called for flour.


----------



## JimD (Mar 22, 2005)

I was also thinking that they might be good if I add craisins!


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Mar 22, 2005)

Sounds like a good thing to try if only i had a coffee grinder. not a coffee drinker here. 

Cristy


----------



## JimD (Mar 22, 2005)

*mygrl2k3 wrote:*


> Sounds like a good thing to try if only i had a coffeegrinder. not a coffee drinker here.
> 
> Cristy


A blender would work.

or.. ..

You could probably use a rolling pin to crush/grind the pellets.

and.. ..

The oats you might be able to use as they are. Or maybe chop them up as much as possible with a sharp knife.


----------



## lucylocket (Mar 22, 2005)

does anyone no what a 1/4 of a cup is 

its just we dont measure like this in the uk 

varna xxxx


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 22, 2005)

a cup is 250 ml, I am not sure how much grams


----------



## JimD (Mar 22, 2005)

*lucylocket wrote: *


> does anyone no what a 1/4 of a cup is
> 
> its just we dont measure like this in the uk
> 
> varna xxxx


Hi Varna,

I found this conversion chart. I hope it helps.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Household Metric Measure Measure* 

```
1 tsp =5 mL

1 tbsp =15 mL

1 cup =240 mL

1 fl oz =30 mL

1 oz =28 g
```
tsp = teaspoon 

tbsp = tablespoon 
fl oz = fluid ounce 
oz = ounce 
mL = milliliter 
g = gram


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 22, 2005)

You can alsogo tohttp://www.onlineconversion.com


----------



## JimD (Apr 4, 2005)

I made a batch of these this past weekend. I added some raisins and craisins to the recipe.

THE BUNS LOVED THEM


----------



## lyndsy (Apr 4, 2005)

I will have to make these this week!

They sound delicious!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 14, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> I madea batch of these this past weekend. I added some raisins and craisinsto the recipe.
> 
> THE BUNS LOVED THEM




You are Too Cool, Mr. Jim. I'll have to make these for theBoathouseParty.



-Carolyn


----------



## JimD (Apr 14, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I made a batch ofthese this past weekend. I added some raisins and craisins to therecipe.
> ...




It was a little time consuming because of the grinding and pureeing.

Grinding the pellets is unavoidable, but I was thinking of using babyfood for the carrots and banana. I ground the pellets and oats togetherat the same time.

I highly recommend adding raisins and craisins, too.

And I baked them like brownies and skipped the parchment paper stuff. Ijust mushed the mix into a throw-away aluminum pan (a meatloaf sizedone worked great for the amount). I also scored it into 1/2" X 1/2"pieces before baking, so it would break apart easier. The recipe makesabout 2 doz.

I wrapped them up in packages so I could freeze them (in my case they were packs of 7..... I wonder why!?!)

The bunnies really go nuts over them. Binkie almost fell out of hercage trying to get one out of my hand last night. Luckily I caughther....and then she bit me....:X...again.

Gave out the last ones so I'll have to whip up another batch this weekend.

~Jim


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 14, 2005)

*JimD wrote:*


> Binkie almost fell out of her cage trying to getone out of my hand last night. Luckily I caught her....and then she bitme....:X...again.


Bad Bunny Binkie :X........biting the hand that feeds you.....lol 



Rainbows!


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 14, 2005)

Great ideas, JimD! I will add the raisins and craisins. Will definitely try them out. 

Funny that you should mention this today because Tina was just talkingabout how she'd have to try a new treat for Apollo. 





-Carolyn


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Apr 14, 2005)

ohhh...I need to make some of those! 

Thanks!

Jenn


----------



## Kricket (Apr 15, 2005)

JIM!! This is a great recipe!I can't wait to try it! If the mana worked properly, I wouldgive you mad props! :dude:


----------



## JimD (Jun 15, 2005)

***bump***


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 15, 2005)

My kids love these!!! I even pureed in some fresh greens!


----------



## JimD (Jun 15, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> My kids love these!!! I even pureed in some fresh greens!


I added craisins and raisins, too! Next time I'll add some papaya.

You could probably use baby food instead of pureeing, as well.

They freeze well. I'm going to make a big batch and freeze individual packs. 

I plan on eliminating most treats from my buns diets, but will be giving them a brownie every week or so.


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 15, 2005)

Well I went and bought a food processor for justthis purpose (sad huh?) So pureeing is fine!  I froze abunch too and they get them every so often. Even gave somesamples and the recipe to Corky's vet! His critters loved em too!


----------



## JimD (Jun 15, 2005)

onder: I bet *we* would like them if we substitute flour for the ground pellets.


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 15, 2005)

GAG.... I doubt it!! I about gag when I'm makin em from the smell!! LOOL!


----------



## FreddysMom (Jun 15, 2005)

i made these a few weeks ago...freddy went nutsover them! i stuck craisins in them like lil choc. chips and when he'deat them he pick out the craisins first and then eat thecookie! i used apple in mine, b/c freddy doesntlike carrots (yes i know i have a wierd rabbit).....heh i stuck thepellets n oatsin a plastic baggie and beat 'emwitha meat cleaver...think my mom wanted to kill me lol ... iwas a lil dissapointed at how fast they spoiled even in a air tightcontainer in the fridge.. i didnt even think of freezing..silly me .. iwould so eat them if they didnt have the pellets... they looked likelil mini granola bars


----------



## JimD (Jun 25, 2006)

:bump

...cuz they're fun to make and the bunnies LOVE them.


----------



## parsnipandtoffee (Jun 26, 2006)

*lucylocket wrote: *


> does anyone no what a 1/4 of a cup is
> 
> its just we dont measure like this in the uk
> 
> varna xxxx


 Varna,

You can by 'measuring cups' like measuring spoons (but bigger) I got some for christmas. I think they sell them in Debenhams

Robyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 26, 2006)

I've done my fair share of bunny baking -- mostly playing with things trying to make it work. One thing I've figured out, instead of grinding your own pellets, you can sift out the ones from the bottom of your pellet bag. I usual sift them before putting them in a rubbermaid container to prevent all that dust at the bottom, then I collect the pellet dust and store it for future use (also good to keep in your bunny first aid kit for syringe feeding). You can do the same with rolled oats but it's a little more messy.


----------



## samixXx (Nov 27, 2006)

im going to try these the sound yummy


----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2006)

*samixXx wrote: *


> im going to try these the sound yummy



The bunnies certainly think they are!!

I made a batch over the weekend and the buns went nuts!!
The hardest part is having to look at those poor-pathetic-begging-bunnie-faces for HOURS after they finish them.

jim


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 13, 2007)

Here Bunny.Magnet a recipe for you.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Runestonez (Jul 14, 2007)

We make biscuits for the kids the same way, we do a half and half with ground up Martins pellets and rolled oats. Then we add pureed pumkin, apple sauceor some other yummy baby food flavor for moisture. 
We grind up our Rabbit Flour in advance and keep it in labelled Mason jars to make it easier and faster to make them! When we grind up the flour we make 3 different kinds. We have a Herb flour...with dried basil, sage and lovage ground in. We have the Spice flour that we use for the apple sauce cookies...with a little tiny bit of cinnamon, and nutmeg. And we have the Plain flour that we use for the pumpkin cookies.

So far the herb cookies are the biggest hit! We bought little cookie cutters too so that all the flavors have a different shape! Yup, Dani and Tony need to get out and meet normal people! LOL


----------



## Gordon (Jul 14, 2007)

These sound absolutely scrumptious! I think I'd have to try some myself!


----------



## JimD (Jul 14, 2007)

*Gordon wrote: *


> These sound absolutely scrumptious! I think I'd have to try some myself!




Ya know....

I think this recipe actually started out as one for hoomins 
Just substitute flour for the pellets.

I can't claim anything on this. I got it from someone else (HRS?) and modified it a little.:biggrin2:
Kicked it up with some raisins and/or craisins. And using babyfood makes the prep and cleanupa lot easier.

And I baked them like brownies and skipped the parchment paper stuff. I just mushed the mix into a throw-away aluminum pan (a meatloaf sized one worked great for the amount). I also scored it into 1/2" X 1/2"pieces before baking, so it would break apart easier. The recipe makesabout 2 doz.

These freeze up well, so I make a couple of batches and always have some stashed away for the buns.
They love them right out of the freezer on a warm day.

A couple of my buns can't have them because they get the runs......same thing happen to them with any fruits or veggies, though.

I recommend giving them just a bit at first see how they do.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 14, 2007)

Well, especially since my two guys are going to the vet for check-ups on Monday morning, I think it would be a nice treat for them, and maybe even help them associate good things with the visit.


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 14, 2007)

I can't cook for my life, but I like baking! I'm going to make some of these today, they sound wonderful! I don't know how to puree though, so I guess I'll go out and buy baby food. And I don't have a coffee grinder LOL But pounding them sounds like it can work. Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## JimD (Jul 14, 2007)

*gwhoosh wrote: *


> I can't cook for my life, but I like baking! I'm going to make some of these today, they sound wonderful! I don't know how to puree though, so I guess I'll go out and buy baby food. And I don't have a coffee grinder LOL But pounding them sounds like it can work. Thanks for posting this!!



Baby food works well !!

You can try sifting out the pellets, too. I can usually get a good amount and then I don't have to crush as much.

And use the throw-away pans!!:biggrin2:


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 14, 2007)

Oh! How much baby food should you use then? Not sure how much equals a small carrot / half a banana >.< (I'm a math person, things need to be precise for us!!)


----------



## JimD (Jul 14, 2007)

Instead of the carrot, I used some applesauce. A few tablespoons should be enough to equal a small pureed carrot.

And a small jar of babyfood would be enough to equal a half ananner.
I pick up a couple of jars to keep on hand in my emergency treatment kit, too.

Start out by mixing the dry stuff and then add liquids a little at a time to get a mushy mix....not runny.
I let the mix sit for just a little while and then add a little more liquids if needed.


You should be able to handle it enough to roll it out of the bowl and into a pan....kind of like a cookie dough.
Oh yeah.....you have to yell; "BINKY !!!" when you put it in the oven.:expressionless


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 14, 2007)

Oh man I forgot to yell BINKY and now they're all messed up!! No serious I think I burned them LOL. How are they supposed to look like?? Incidentally, my bunny doesn't seem inclined to taste it, but she's a pretty picky treat eater so I'll give her some time before declaring it a disaster


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 18, 2007)

Ok my attempt was officially only edible by the dog >.< 

I tried again and made the "dough" softer so they came out more brownie-like than biscuit-like and Rilee liked them!! She's usually pretty picky (except for craisins and raisins) but she gladly ate it up  Thanks for this post! A whole small jar of baby banana and baby applesauce did the trick. And a meat pounder for crushing the pellets!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 18, 2007)

Glad to hear they turned out. I use my coffee grinder to crush the pellets it works really good.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Jul 18, 2007)

You can buy cheap coffee grinders that makes this easier (and is good to have on hand when you have a sick bunny). I bought mine at the grocery store for like 7 dollars!


----------



## LadyBug (Nov 22, 2007)

Those sound like soo much fun(and really yummy).inkbouce:inkelepht::highfive::rainbow:ink iris:urplepansy::bunnydance:

maybe some one could Pin this? or put it in the Read Only section?


----------



## JimD (Nov 22, 2007)

I just checked to see if I still had some in the freezer for the buns for a Thanksgiving Day treat....



*....AND I DO!! :dancingorig:*



LUCKY BUNS !!:bunnydance:


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks JimD for the recipe!


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 22, 2007)

Tried these today for thanksgiving, and I used canned pumpkin in leu of babyfood or carrots and bannana. The buns LOVED them even Ruby who is very picky about her treats! I don't have a coffee grinder so I just put the pellets and oats into a ziplock bag and beat them with arolling pin...also added in some raisens. Pumpkin, oatmeal, raisen bunny cookies.Can't wait to try more variations.


----------



## LadyBug (Nov 27, 2007)

Are there any 'sprinkles' you can put on top? i'm making them at Grandma's tomorrow and i was wondering if there was anything i could put on top to dress them up?:biggrin2:

thx, 

Anna and Violet


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 27, 2007)

Hm, maybe you could sprinkle a few oats on, or carrot gratings?


----------



## maisy126 (Dec 21, 2007)

I think carrot grindings would look pretty. Maybe (not a rabbit expert and don't know if these are bad for bunnies) coconut shavings.


----------



## ani-lover (Dec 23, 2007)

i was thinking about making a recipe and wanted to know if anyone used apple and pear together


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 24, 2007)

Yep Ani-lover, i've used those together.

I don't really follow a strict recipe everytime, I just kinda throw in all the fruits we have at the moment, and they always come out tasty according to the buns .


----------



## ani-lover (Dec 24, 2007)

thanks i didnt know if the buns would like that or not. im just gonna play with some ingredients no official recipe


----------



## Xila (Dec 24, 2007)

Heh, I have to try these. ^^

What about raisins/craisins for toppings?

Also, what kind of oats? Like, the kind that comes in a cylander(sp) and you make oatmeal with? Because that is all I have. D;


----------



## maisy126 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Xila wrote: *


> Heh, I have to try these. ^^
> 
> What about raisins/craisins for toppings?
> 
> Also, what kind of oats? Like, the kind that comes in a cylander(sp) and you make oatmeal with? Because that is all I have. D;






I used oats that you would use for oatmeal and I'm pretty sure they were organic...not sure. Crasins and/or raisins as topping would be great! (I had raisins on mine, pictures soon)


EDIT: mom says they are rolled oats/old fashioned and organic


----------



## maisy126 (Dec 25, 2007)

Okay, here are the pictures of my biscuits:

Before:



After: 



The bunnies loved 'em (used carrot gratings and raisins for toppings)


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 25, 2007)

OMG maisy!!! those bunnies cookies are soo cute! Mine looked like that too until Bunbuns ate em.


----------



## maisy126 (Dec 25, 2007)

*~BunBuns~ wrote: *


> OMG maisy!!! those bunnies cookies are soo cute! Mine looked like that too until Bunbuns ate em.




Thanks, haha


:bunnydance:Yay for bunny biscuits!:bunnydance:


----------



## maisy126 (Dec 26, 2007)

These are soooo addicting to make lol. The 'thing' on the bottom in the right is a carrot...did not have anough 'dough' to make another bunny.

I used a bell-shaped cookie cutter to do the heads and molding the ears with my hands...:

Before: 



After:


----------

